# self made 26" 27.5" and 29" lefty earls fork



## janjan210 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello everybody,

i almost finished my lefty earls fork:







https://madmaxbike.wordpress.com/ (my blog)

it is made of 4130 steel and 7075 aluminium
and 26", 27,5" and 29" wheels fit (with different travel).
The travel depends on the use damper attachment points (3 possible points)
and ranges from 3" to 5".
It is featured with a anti dive geometry (explanation:
http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-components/self-built-leading-link-29-80-mm-travel-fork-923222.html)
It is not coated yet and the stearing tube needs some modifications.
But i already did a short test ride. It is really stiff and works fine!


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

That is an example of crazy done right. I have an inkling to make some leading link forks too, but you just went straight to Lefty mode. Dang. And the modularity.

I have only two hands, so you get two thumbs up.


----------



## janjan210 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks,
the wheel is a 26" Lefty wheel.

Here are some more photos:















By the way:
Does anyone know where to buy a single tapered steerer tube? Mine is 1 1/8" but the next version should get a tapered.

More pics: 
https://madmaxbike.wordpress.com

My city bike:


----------



## bluestarbikes (Mar 7, 2011)

Paragon Machine Works makes one.

www.paragonmachineworks.com - MS2009SteelSteererTubeTapered112x1189LongSteerer


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

Dude, impressive! How's it ride?


----------



## janjan210 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for the tapered post!
I will try to built my next version with a single crown.

How does it ride?
I just did a short test ride, no heavy terrain yet but:

- the anti dive thing works still fine (I did not change the geometry from the first fork)
- it is sensible to small bumps
- the spring is to stiff (I knew that before and I ordered a softer spring)
- it is really stiff!
- it is still too heavy (I will soon start to work on a light weight version)

The fork will be assembled to my 26" Hardtail and
I will write some more details after the paint shop


----------



## Andrey M (May 23, 2015)

It's very interesting to take a look on fork's working video. Can u record it?


----------



## janjan210 (Jul 22, 2014)

Sure.
I just need to paint the hole thing and optimize the steerer tube before.
After that I will upload a video on youtube and post a link.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

I like your objective criticism of your own work. Cool stuff dude


----------



## janjan210 (Jul 22, 2014)

Know you limits!
This is important for part which could bring you into the hospital!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Bad ass. Props!


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Very cool. Props, indeed!


----------

